# My best praying mantis shot to date



## yeatzee (Apr 16, 2010)

This was taken using a new technique to me, which was taping my M 50mm F/1.7 reversed infront of the sigma 105mm macro at 1:1 giving me roughly 2:1 magnification.







Let me know what you think!!


----------



## sbugir (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeatzee, this is digital celluloid gold.

By far the most detailed shot I have ever seen on anything. You can even freakin' see the spines/hairs on the mandibles. Holy $.


----------



## ismart (Apr 16, 2010)

:blink: Thats awesome!


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 16, 2010)

ha thanks guys. I haven't been active here in a long time due to crazy losses (in less than a week I lost more than half of my stock) but I hope to get and participate more.


----------



## graffyn (Apr 16, 2010)

Beautiful shot, I seen some good macro shots but yours take the cake. Now if I could just learn to do that


----------



## Colorcham427 (Apr 16, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> This was taken using a new technique to me, which was taping my M 50mm F/1.7 reversed infront of the sigma 105mm macro at 1:1 giving me roughly 2:1 magnification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ghot dayumn! what kind a camera and how much did it all cost u?! LOL that shot is insanely perfect! wow! enter that in a magazine dude


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 16, 2010)

Ha! thanks guys..



Brian Aschenbach said:


> ghot dayumn! what kind a camera and how much did it all cost u?! LOL that shot is insanely perfect! wow! enter that in a magazine dude


A lot less than you would think. A half decent DSLR is going to cost you near $1000, than a dedicated macro lens like me and kamakiri have can cost anywhere from $400-1000+.... and after that usually comes some type of flash system and so on....

My gear used for this shot =

Pentax K200d - cost me $580 new (the camera has since been discontinued. I have just purchased the pentax K-7 which i am awaiting to arrive  )

Sigma 105mm macro - cost me $380 new, they now go for $480+

Pentax 50mm F/1.7 - cost me $30... its a film era lens.

Tape - $3.00

Pentax AF 360 flash - Cost me $130 used

Stofen diffuser - $10

TOTAL = $1133

Thats it B) 

In DSLR terms that pretty dang cheap! Infact the camera alone I just bought, cost me more than that.


----------



## sbugir (Apr 16, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Ha! thanks guys..
> 
> A lot less than you would think. A half decent DSLR is going to cost you near $1000, than a dedicated macro lens like me and kamakiri have can cost anywhere from $400-1000+.... and after that usually comes some type of flash system and so on....
> 
> ...


Are you selling drugs again &lt;_&lt; ? NICE...


----------



## Ashley (Apr 16, 2010)

Incredible! Great shot!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice shots!


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 16, 2010)

That's amazing, good job.


----------



## neps (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow. Awesome pic.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 17, 2010)

Fantastic.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2010)

Is she an adult or a subadult? Trying to get an idea of how big her head was to start.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 17, 2010)

amazing, by far the best pic of a mantid i have ever seen


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Its a pre-sub female.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Apr 17, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## yeatzee (May 6, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (May 7, 2010)

amazing shot.... I should try it!!!, where did you learn that technique?, Reading seems easy, doing... must have some tricks.....

saludos


----------



## yeatzee (May 7, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> amazing shot.... I should try it!!!, where did you learn that technique?, Reading seems easy, doing... must have some tricks.....
> 
> saludos


What equipment do you already own?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 7, 2010)

You are getting really good, Tanner! This one rivals some of MJ's pix. The only thing that I would suggest in this case would be to use a contrasting background to show up the image more. Great job!


----------



## myles (May 8, 2010)

nice :rockon:


----------



## Chief Tom (May 8, 2010)

Yes, a great pic indeed.


----------

